# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  cyno?

## lost

Have a look gaz tell me what you think
my ph is 8.0
 nh3 is 0
 am is 10
 no2 is 0.3
 no3 is 10 ppm
Could it be the water from my lfs?

----------


## Gary R

It looks like its your water m8 ....as your water readings are a bit high 
Think its about time you got yourself a RO unit and start making your own and Red sea salt as your lfs will use cheap stuff

----------


## lost

you could be right got to sort out me tank first

----------


## Gary R

I know its not cheap in one go but this will last you a long time if you look after it and will work out cheaper http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bargain-3-...item4d1b80e4e8
another here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-Stage-Co...73913832&rt=nc don't know if this is near were you live

----------

*lost* (14-04-2014)

----------


## lost

looks like the second one finished early but you are right I am going to have to get one but I need sort out me upgrade first

----------

